# TI-84 Plus - Overclockable?



## geekedittilitghz

hmm i do belive it is.. lemme get a link...

ok here

o wait nevermind they have it for everything except the 84...
heres the link anyways just incase ur wondering
http://www.ticalc.org/hardware/overclocking/


----------



## gtpuser

LoL, overclocking a graphic calculator, thats awesome!


----------



## dazed and confused

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patz2009*
Can you overclock a TI-84 Plus? I have searched *everywhere* and can't find any information on the matter.

I have looked long and hard. Don't waist any more time because you are not going to find it. I need me a good excuse as to why I need an 89 titanium edition...


----------



## Jumpin Jehosaphat

maby it can be done similar to how the 83 is done


----------



## Cory101

i had a ti 83 silver at 12 mhz


----------

